# Pictures of your boat



## dgasmd (Mar 31, 2011)

I have been a member for a few months. I am also a member of other forums for different hobbies. In most, if not all of those other forums, there seems to be a thread where people post pictures of their "items". In other words, they would be posting pictures of their boat if it was in this forum. I find it incredibly odd and perplexing that in this forum, with so many passionate people about their boats, that there isn't such a thread where people post pictures of their particular boat.

Is there such a thing and I just simply missed it???


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

A lot of us have them in our signatures or avatars, but you're right, there isn't one master thread for that.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Great idea...Here's some pictures of mine:


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

Here is my new baby. No nice pictures under sail yet. Still working out the kinks.


----------



## UPHILL (Dec 22, 2010)

Good Idea..


----------



## Squidd (Sep 26, 2011)

Just a phone pic...


----------



## steveg353 (Jun 17, 2008)

Tied up in Galveston for a couple days of fun and my newly reborn Universal M25


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

we'll see if that works...........

then again, some of us get lucky and have actual magazine articles on our boat

Marty


----------



## svandante (Jun 27, 2012)

http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w518/Dennis_Best/molokaiedit1.jpg
Lets see if I can get it right this time? Anyway, this is: "Andante", my 1990 IP 38 sailing in the afternoon trades between Oahu and Molokai. Wind speed: 26 knots, Boat speed: 9.4 knots...you can see the sea state for yourself.


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

Great idea!


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

Outhaul was a little lazy..but here is us on a recent race:










I'm driving...you cant see me


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

Here's mine from the shore on her mooring on the day I launched.


----------



## svandante (Jun 27, 2012)

"Andante", 1990 Island Packet 38 tradewind sailing off Honolulu.


----------



## svandante (Jun 27, 2012)

Finally got this photo uploading process figured out. Here is the next photo of Andante tradewind sailing off Honolulu. Probably should have had another reef in the main, but it's tough to reduce sail when your doing 9.4 knots surfing an 8 knot hull.


----------



## larrynola2 (Jun 29, 2012)

Just want to share the joy of owning a boat. All pictures are of family


----------



## dgasmd (Mar 31, 2011)

WOW, this thread died pretty quickly. Surprisingly as I figured it would have 20 pages worth of pictures on 2-3 days! Here is another chance to it LOL............


----------



## sneuman (Jan 28, 2003)

Not great shots, but here you go:


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

[/URL][/IMG]

Things have changed since this was taken. Dodger and Bimini are now Navy Blue, Both sails have been replaced


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)




----------



## doug1957 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hope I have this right. Sailing in Casco Bay, ME.


----------



## seaojoe (May 4, 2002)

small boat


----------



## rhr1956 (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

Sailing close-hauled south after leaving Cape May, N.J., inlet


----------



## rhr1956 (Dec 18, 2010)

Here is my other boat...sorta...I chartered it for a week in BVI. Was sweet...


----------



## MarioG (Sep 6, 2009)

My favorite picture of our Endeavor 32


----------



## dgasmd (Mar 31, 2011)

WOW, I am surprised how quickly this thread died.


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

O.K., dgasmd, you asked for it. Here are some moving pictures of my boat beating into the 3-4 foot chop in the southern Bay headed for the North Channel of the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel, winds blowing around 15 knots:


----------



## UPHILL (Dec 22, 2010)

Boat at Spencer Spit, Lopez Island, Wa.


----------



## melody1204 (Aug 3, 2012)

Great idea! Wish I had a picture of her under sail!


----------



## Andrew Burton (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## Andrew Burton (Oct 22, 2012)

J/80 Gromit

Just sold. NOT the happiest day of my life!


----------



## wooling (Jun 11, 2013)

just to see if it's work. 
A picture of our boat at the baltic sea. Will find some more later.


----------



## Lappy Laz (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## huntermj (Mar 18, 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]

MY RIPTIDE 31


----------



## huntermj (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## Goldfinger (Jun 12, 2012)

Goldfinger (attempting) racing... got a new jib since then.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Most of the rest of us will be unfamiliar with Australian boats.. what design/size is she? Nice looking ride!!



Goldfinger said:


> Goldfinger (attempting) racing... got a new jib since then.


----------



## Goldfinger (Jun 12, 2012)

Faster said:


> Most of the rest of us will be unfamiliar with Australian boats.. what design/size is she? Nice looking ride!!


It's actually a French boat. Gib Sea 33 made by Dufour. Nice looking yes and comfortable/roomy below and in the cockpit, but is under-powered and rounds up quick. The research I've done suggests it was designed as a charter boat in the Med and some were brought out here for the same reason. Mine is ex charter. GF


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Goldfinger said:


> It's actually a French boat. Gib Sea 33 made by Dufour. Nice looking yes and comfortable/roomy below and in the cockpit, but is under-powered and rounds up quick. The research I've done suggests it was designed as a charter boat in the Med and some were brought out here for the same reason. Mine is ex charter. GF


Nice.. we get some Gibseas around here but the trim/finish is a bit different... thought she looked a bit 'Bene-esque' so the French heritage makes sense...

Just to keep this thread going...



Brazilian built 'Fast' 345 (Ron Holland, orignally sold as Nicholson 345)


----------



## steve77 (Aug 5, 2010)

My old boat, a 1966 Pearson Triton. I'll post some pictures of the new boat when I get some decent ones.


----------



## Staredge (Jun 6, 2013)

seaojoe said:


> small boat


What is she?? Beautiful boat.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

"Sea Life" in Antigua Sailing Week


----------



## mmazour (May 23, 2000)

1994 Precision 28 Hull#116 In the slip day of launch.


----------



## ltgoshen (Jan 5, 2009)

1981 C&C 30MK1 hull # 675

Sitting on the dock at Port Royam Landing marina.









On the way back from a Paris Island run to the Atlantic. 22 mile round trip. It was a great day altho the wind lay down after lunch.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Show us the 'before' picture, Itgo!!


----------



## ltgoshen (Jan 5, 2009)

She was in bad shape whin I rescued her


----------



## Philzy3985 (Oct 20, 2012)

A couple weeks ago after a hose down and couple months ago in front of Hermosa Beach, CA. Shot by a buddy on the beach.


----------



## katsailor (Jan 6, 2013)

Philzy3985 said:


> A couple weeks ago after a hose down and Shot by a buddy on the beach.


You were shot by your buddy? At the beach? Yikes

Nice boat


----------



## CarbonSink62 (Sep 29, 2011)

A few months after launch last year:



A place below to find some comfort (and postpone the ravages of scurvy):



Ken


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

Memorial Day 2013


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

Sailing on Barnegat Bay









Kathy at the helm


----------



## CatMan22 (Apr 16, 2012)

This is much simpler than going to everyone's profile to view their boats.


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

At the fuel dock.......



Heading out through Port Canaveral.......


----------



## whughes (Jul 3, 2007)

My Cape Dory 22 at the 2012 B.E.E.R. Cruise, Navarre Beach, FL


----------



## ltgoshen (Jan 5, 2009)

bigdogandy said:


> At the fuel dock.......
> 
> 
> 
> Heading out through Port Canaveral.......


nice


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

During the race last week.








2 for one, Sunset, and boat...








Closeup


----------



## dvuyxx (Jun 23, 2009)

BEFORE:










AFTER:


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

dvuyxx said:


> BEFORE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did you do with that crew??? looks like they know how to paint a boat  :laugher


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

Splash day. Getting ready to install the boom.


----------



## Travelnik (May 24, 2013)

The way she looked when I bought her.


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

I love that boat. Got pics of the inside?


----------



## Travelnik (May 24, 2013)

Sorry about the size. They were taken years ago, resized, and the originals got lost when an old drive crashed.


----------



## Travelnik (May 24, 2013)

A couple of the V-berth.


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

Very neat boat, Travelnik.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Since this thread has become a bit of a reference thread:
here's three boats that are all within one foot of LOA of each other..but are all very different:









From left to right- C&C 24, Georgian 23 (our boat, Whiskeyjack), Bluenose 23.


----------



## Goldfinger (Jun 12, 2012)

Love that Bluenose. Cute. Is that cabin standard?


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I'll add a few from post 8!








crew sleeping on the job!








Crew on the JOB?!?!?!?!!!!








max speed attained.......








but came with a price! OUCH!








out of the water getting a new bottom/bum!


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

dvuyxx said:


> BEFORE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing what a little putty and a little paint can do!

"A little putty, a little paint, make it look like what it aint". 

Nice!

Down


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Not sure if this'll work, but here are a couple of my P30 at the start of the Miles River Race:


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

One of our previous boats "Athais", 1976 Pearson 28-1. Still owned and raced locally.










Our last boat "Cordelia", a 1985 Ericson 35-3. Relocated to Annapolis.










Our current boat "Carina", a 1997 Caliber 40LRC. Wrapped up and decorated for Christmas.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

OK that's it... I LIKE THEM ALL! Man this is a great thread!

PS: It appears there are some people on here who are not afraid to put some time in to get their boats back to their glory (and then some).


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Tim R. said:


> One of our previous boats "Athais", 1976 Pearson 28-1. Still owned and raced locally.


That's a remarkably sharp, clear photo.. what luck to get one like that of your own boat under sail!... Great shot!


----------



## MikeGuyver (Dec 13, 2008)

Unusual January day in St.Helens Oregon moored if front of Columbia County Courthouse. 2002 Catalina 390 #19 Faith Ryder II


----------



## tjvanginkel (Sep 26, 2006)

Our Southern Cross 31, sporting a new dodger and arch.


----------



## JohnandTerri (Jun 30, 2011)

steveg353 said:


> Tied up in Galveston for a couple days of fun and my newly reborn Universal M25


Wow that is one clean motor


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

Here is an updated photo with new lettering. If you are in Mystic/Noank, CT don't be a stranger


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Faster said:


> That's a remarkably sharp, clear photo.. what luck to get one like that of your own boat under sail!... Great shot!


I must confess, that shot was taken by a professional yacht photographer during the local MS Regatta about 12 years ago.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Tim R. said:


> I must confess, that shot was taken by a professional yacht photographer during the local MS Regatta about 12 years ago.


In that case, I imagine you paid a pretty penny for it....


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Faster said:


> In that case, I imagine you paid a pretty penny for it....


Not too awfully bad. And with a little coaxing he provided the digital copy. I should credit him though. Andrew Simms out of Harpswell, Maine.

BTW, that is a 12mp photo which 12 years ago was pretty high tech. Most consumer cameras were around 2.


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

As I single hand, I hope I never have a picture of Tiki under sail










ATB

Michael


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Our boat is *very briefly* in the movie Side Effects that just went to DVD. It's near the end of the movie.

She's in this trailer at 17 seconds. About 7 people (Soderbergh, Scott Burns, the film crew, and I) were standing at the bow during the filming, autopilot on, with a quartering wind slowing moving us along.

Scroll to the right ---------> -----------> ------> ---------> -----------> ------> ---------> -----------> ------> ---------> -----------> ------> ---------> -----------> ------> ---------> -----------> ------> ---------> -----------> ------> ---------> -----------> ------>





She's also in this trailer at 47 seconds. Side Effects (2013) - IMDb

Regards,
Brad


----------



## Goldfinger (Jun 12, 2012)

BubbleheadMd said:


> Not sure if this'll work, but here are a couple of my P30 at the start of the Miles River Race:


Didn't work for me.


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

Bene505 said:


> Our boat is in the movie Side Effects that just went to DVD. It's near the end of the movie.
> 
> She's in this trailer at 17 seconds. About 7 film crew and I were standing at the bow during the filming, autopilot on, no engine, quartering wind slowing moving us along. Side Effects Trailer (U.S. Version #1) - IMDb
> 
> ...


OK - gotta ask - how did your boat wind up being in the movie? Must be a good story there!


----------



## coultereng (May 26, 2008)

Nice lazy afternoon at anchor.


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

Tim R. said:


> I must confess, that shot was taken by a professional yacht photographer during the local MS Regatta about 12 years ago.


And it is the best photo on the P28 Yahoo Group. Makes your heart beat.
John


----------



## dvuyxx (Jun 23, 2009)

Tiger Lily, Pearson 35, update: Now with stack-pack, mid-boom sheeting, all new rigging, new tides track, and a new furler. The bimini top does not match, but for now it remains as a conversation piece. Not seen in the picture is a whole lot of 12v de-spaghetti-ing electrical work, and plumbing.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Ok, I'll try again. From Spinsheet Magazine:


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Looks like a great day, Bubblehead!


----------



## FirstCandC (Mar 26, 2013)

Waiting to go..


----------



## tschmidty (Sep 25, 2008)

Here's mine. It's the little one in the middle


----------



## ltgoshen (Jan 5, 2009)

Old shot new shot.

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/maintenance-how-videos/100505-old-boat-brought-back-brink.html#post1045087


----------



## G20 (Jul 13, 2011)

Picture of my Gloucester 20, Kashmir, last summer in the Adirondack mountains on lake Paradox. Pretty sky.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

Here is my Bristol 27 before and after painting this spring:


----------



## Sailnteacher77 (Apr 23, 2013)

Morgan 43 - I will have a new picture later this week - new beige striping, finished brightwork, and a shiny hull! 

Jamie


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Goldfinger said:


> Love that Bluenose. Cute. Is that cabin standard?


Yep, that is an unmodified original.


----------



## happy_sailor (Jun 20, 2013)

Here's my 1953 Thistle...


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

With the old genoa... but she cleans up nicely.


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

Why not a picture of the seamy underside of life?


----------



## flo617 (Mar 3, 2010)

Visiting Angel Island.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Allied Chance 30-30, Hull #1...




























Photo by Bob Grieser:


----------



## CarbonSink62 (Sep 29, 2011)

I finally have pic of my boat underway:


----------



## Racecase (Feb 5, 2013)

Here's my '83 25ft Watkins. Getting ready to head to the Keys.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

JonEisberg said:


> Allied Chance 30-30, Hull #1...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful pictures and a beautifully kept boat.. for some strange reason I often can't 'see' your pics, Jon, using Firefox.. I can see them on Safari. Pretty well every other posters' images are no problem...


----------



## CarbonSink62 (Sep 29, 2011)

Faster said:


> .. for some strange reason I often can't 'see' your pics, Jon, using Firefox.. I can see them on Safari. Pretty well every other posters' images are no problem...


I use Firefox* and have had no issues seeing the pics in this thread.

Ken

*Don't pretend you're not impressed.


----------



## DearPrudence (Apr 8, 2013)

Looks like a thorough-bred!

Jeff


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

These shots were taken at a regatta the year we got Schock Therapy.

















And this is what she looks like 8 years later:


----------



## yetavon (Jun 19, 2013)

I tried but cant post a photo yet....









But I can now


----------



## Goldfinger (Jun 12, 2012)

SchockT said:


> These shots were taken at a regatta the year we got Schock Therapy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The revised paint job is a HUGE improvement!!


----------



## dvuyxx (Jun 23, 2009)

My hull used to be a classic 1970's royal blue (a standard color choice for the P35). When I painted it dark blue, a guy in the boatyard said something to me that I thought was funny. He said, "You can try to erase as much of the 70's as you can. But that doesn't mean it didn't exist."


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

dvuyxx said:


> My hull used to be a classic 1970's royal blue (a standard color choice for the P35). When I painted it dark blue, a guy in the boatyard said something to me that I thought was funny. He said, "You can try to erase as much of the 70's as you can. But that doesn't mean it didn't exist."


Lol! Yeah I wish I could erase the '70 IOR hull form, but that is gonna take a whole lot more cash! 

I do have to laugh when non-sailors ask me "is it new?"


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

This year I will wax it for sure!


----------



## RyanL (Oct 2, 2012)

trying to get 10 posts to put up some photos...


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Did someone say UNDERSIDE?








Oh and I love this shot the RC took of us 2 races ago... Yeah Yeah Yeah I know, geoa is stuck on the stanchion (we just tacked didn't bother to fix it, were close to the line so it didn't matter)... 









Winds were 0 when we started... and finished with about 12mph winds.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Barreling into Admiralty Bay, Bequia in Christmas winds. Luckily for us the local pro photog was out, too.
Nikki checks out the crazy guy out HERE in an inflatable and realizes he's taking pics.
A better X-Mas present there never was.


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## Delirious (Dec 16, 2001)

As others have said: it's hard to get a good image of yourself under sail.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Right. There's clearly nowhere near enough orange in this thread.
Tangerine (old boat, sold, love her, still miss her):








Yes I know, a reef in and no apparent sign of any wind - scared Admiral meant reef at 8kts of wind.

Orange Crush (new boat, learning to love her, lots of work still to do and no on-the-water shots yet):


----------



## JoeLena (May 14, 2012)

My little Rhodes 19:

Last year.



















This year.


----------



## 34crealock (Dec 30, 2012)

Anchored off Pond Island, Maine.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Just wow, the pictures, the boats, the amount of work all of you have done... Just amazing. There is a reason that not a single film can be taken of open water without sailboats on it. They are just a sight to behold. These pictures represent some of the finest boats made, well loved, and taken care of. It's very easy to see all of you love your boats, and have kept them in pristine condition.


----------



## Goldfinger (Jun 12, 2012)

JoeLena said:


>


Wow! even the trailer looks better!


----------



## JoeLena (May 14, 2012)

The trailer was the easy part: strip it all and grind, paint, replace!


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

Aluminum / Faux Wood - Fiberglass boat  Painted myself...


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

My 1965 Soverel 28 the day we left for Honduras from Key West.


----------



## blutoyz (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Philzy3985 (Oct 20, 2012)

Found a calm spot in LA... What?!


----------



## rbyham (Dec 25, 2012)

The 1966 Hinterhoeller HR28..


----------



## ernestaf (Jun 6, 2013)

Grey Wolf, a Comar Comet 111, in the Gulf of Mexico during the 2009 Harvest Moon Regatta


----------



## Bowedtoothdoc (Mar 10, 2010)

Adventure, a 2000 Hunter Passage 450.


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

bljones said:


> Yep, that is an unmodified original.


My wife and I had a Georgian 23. When we purchased it, it was robins egg blue. The teak was badly weathered. But we painted it dark blue refinished the teak and then sailed the bottom paint off in the Ottawa River. Had many happy hours on her. Thanks for the memories.

BTW, we called it Phase I and often wonder what became of her.


----------



## austinrick (May 8, 2012)

_Puffin, my 1987 Bayfield 29 at anchor on the Rappahannock River, near Chesapeake Bay._


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

*Ainia in French Polynesia*

Here is our favorite photo of our baby. The anchorage is behind the reef on the north shore of Moorea which is an incredibly gorgeous place.


----------



## Goldfinger (Jun 12, 2012)

Great shot.


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

Sailing between Hope Island and Cabot Head - Georgian Bay. Western Islands Light in background.


----------



## distantshores (Jan 24, 2013)

We anchored Distant Shores II in the magical Tobago Cays a few days ago...


----------



## jfdubu (Jul 18, 2002)

Second try at this posting.

My J28 passing Beavertail lighthouse in Narragansett bay.


----------



## GMFL (Jun 9, 2010)

Mine, published even... 

http://www.latitude38.com/eBooks/2013/L38201307-2.pdf


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

I swear I am going to wear out the like button... Great shots all of you!


----------



## Griffinroydonald (Jul 25, 2013)

This is my San Juan 23 waiting to run before the storm.


----------



## svRafiki (Aug 24, 2013)

My new (well, for me) Pearson 36-2! Hull #30
Very bare. Start of a new era for her ...


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

A friend got a new camera, so I asked if he wanted to test it out on me. Here is one he shot from the breakwater to show the new decals.


----------



## robodd (Feb 3, 2013)

At the Marina


----------



## swampcreek (Feb 14, 2010)

We just bought her last September...


----------



## Ziaduck (Jul 25, 2008)

swampcreek said:


> We just bought her last September...


Love the name!!!


----------



## swampcreek (Feb 14, 2010)

That's what we named our previous boat. When we bought the 320 she was named "Le Bijiou", that just wasn't our style.


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

1990 Catalina 42. These are pictures in the Bahamas a couple of years ago.

Now, I'm just sailing it on weekends in the Gulf of Mexico, saving up money for my next long cruise.


----------



## Nicklaus (Apr 23, 2012)

Last summer just off Thomas Point in the Chesapeake Bay. A DC photographer who keeps his Gulfstar a couple slips down the pier from us on the West River.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Nicklaus said:


> Last summer just off Thomas Point in the Chesapeake Bay. A DC photographer who keeps his Gulfstar a couple slips down the pier from us on the West River.


Nice - always tough to get a good picture of your own boat under sail.


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

A little late to the party here, but an interesting article on one of the many boats my Dad owned. Mike Klak was his partner up until about 1945, IIRC. Being 10 at the time, I remember many days in & out of San Francisco Bay on the "Flirt". The last time we saw it in the mid-seventies, it was in really rough shape. I didn't think it would survive, but it did, happy ending.

http://www.mastermariners.org/PDF's/Mar 2003.pdf

Pages 8-10

Paul T


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

I do remember your boat now, for sure, because of the dagger boards. I remember checking those out when y'all were at the Pass Harbor.


----------



## SailRedemption (Jun 29, 2013)

Here some pictures of mine.. 1984 Kaufman 47. Delivered in early January and am starting the basic refit to get her sailing for summer.














Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Multi girl.. could you go back and downsize that picture? it's messing up the forum page for we 'small monitor' users...

EDIT.. it's a great shot, please repost smaller!


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

On the Banana River, near Port Canaveral, November 2013


----------



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)

As per request, a smaller version of Miz A, albeit with odd short main and odder spinnaker (we are replacing the sails)


----------



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)

Group9 said:


> I do remember your boat now, for sure, because of the dagger boards. I remember checking those out when y'all were at the Pass Harbor.


I saw earlier in this thread a pic of your boat. I think I remember the boat, you are docked a couple of slips away from where we were docked?


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

dabnis said:


> A little late to the party here, but an interesting article on one of the many boats my Dad owned. Mike Klak was his partner up until about 1945, IIRC. Being 10 at the time, I remember many days in & out of San Francisco Bay on the "Flirt". The last time we saw it in the mid-seventies, it was in really rough shape. I didn't think it would survive, but it did, happy ending.
> 
> http://www.mastermariners.org/PDF's/Mar 2003.pdf
> 
> ...


Very nice hull. My first boat, if it is still around, has about the same age

Regards

Paulo


----------



## Dick6969 (Mar 4, 2012)

Don't have to many...


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

*Comet 41s*

Very funny... I went back on the thread viewing all posts and I was thinking that many of the regular contributors don't have their boat posted...and then I found out that I had not mine

So, a bit late here it is with a small video too.


----------



## Markwesti (Jan 1, 2013)

Lil'ol Patricia A . Westsail28 on the can at Catalina.


----------



## Markwesti (Jan 1, 2013)

Patricia A's cozy cabin .


----------



## Markwesti (Jan 1, 2013)

bulk head stuff.


----------



## Dick6969 (Mar 4, 2012)

I forgot Daisy Here! I had posted a few on an earlier post and didn't know how to add Daisy. Daisy is my youngest son's girl...


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Dick,

I do not see a boat in that pic.....you may have to upsize and repost!

Marty


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Not sure if this will work.......










What idjiot is port tacking the start?!?!?!?! shesh!

marty


----------



## socal c25 (Nov 1, 2013)

No sailing pics yet but here is a few of my Coronado 25 resting.


----------



## sailguy40 (Feb 6, 2010)

Docked at Mandeville Harbor, LA 02/15/2014...


----------



## Ilenart (Jul 23, 2007)

Heading south on Amadeus

Ilenart


----------



## deltaten (Oct 10, 2012)

last season passing by my dockmate

Hmmmmm? doesn't like img. set link is ok tho?
https://www.dropbox.com/s/5cafx6n2bzp84lv/0727131343-01.jpg


----------



## Delta-T (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## blutoyz (Oct 28, 2012)

I'll Play


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

It's got her name on it, but she lets me use it.


----------



## warren5421 (Jan 9, 2014)

So many good looking ladies and so many ugly old farts with them!!


----------



## Markwesti (Jan 1, 2013)

Hey SoCalc25 , My big buddy the late great Murray had a C25 just like yours. His had the bracket on the fore stay that you attach a club boom to , that made the boat self tending.


----------



## kellysails (Nov 1, 2008)

During the season of warmer weather


----------



## Dave_E (Aug 7, 2013)

She's old, classic, not one leak, big and dependable.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Wow! Lots of really neat photos here. I almost hate to post anything of my old 1973 Morgan 33 O.I..


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

PCP said:


> Very nice hull. My first boat, if it is still around, has about the same age
> 
> Regards
> 
> Paulo


It is amazing, to me anyway, how really old wooden boats can survive, but some do. Charlie Cobra has helped quite a few.

Paul T


----------



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)

travlineasy said:


> Wow! Lots of really neat photos here. I almost hate to post anything of my old 1973 Morgan 33 O.I..


Ah, Boot Key Harbor. I'm thinking I saw you and boat in early November 2012 at Atlantic Yacht Basin when we were delivering the Catana southward


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

blt2ski said:


> What idjiot is port tacking the start?!?!?!?! shesh!
> 
> marty


Ummm.. the guy that wants to win?!?


----------



## CLOSECALL (Dec 11, 2012)

1966 Pearson Wanderer


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Multihullgirl said:


> Ah, Boot Key Harbor. I'm thinking I saw you and boat in early November 2012 at Atlantic Yacht Basin when we were delivering the Catana southward


That's about the time I arrived at Boot Key Harbor. So you may have seen me there. And I did spend at day at Atlantic Yacht Basin before going on the ball in the mooring field.

Gary


----------



## socal c25 (Nov 1, 2013)

Markwesti said:


> Hey SoCalc25 , My big buddy the late great Murray had a C25 just like yours. His had the bracket on the fore stay that you attach a club boom to , that made the boat self tending.


Thats cheating unless you have a cutter rig and solo sail... I like to mess with all the lines, makes me feel like Charlie Brown trying to untangle that kite string...
P.S. I am in the same marina as Ericb760.


----------



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)

travlineasy said:


> That's about the time I arrived at Boot Key Harbor. So you may have seen me there


Different AYB, I'm referring to the one in Chesapeake, VA just south the Great Bridge Locks. But, between Christmas and the New Year we did go on a ball at Boot Key, so maybe it was there.


----------



## obelisk (May 23, 2008)

Leaving Port Vila










Changing a through hull










Anchored off Tide's Inn on Carter's Creek, Chesapeake Bay


----------



## obelisk (May 23, 2008)

BoatyardBoy said:


> Here some pictures of mine.. 1984 Kaufman 47. Delivered in early January and am starting the basic refit to get her sailing for summer.
> View attachment 20434
> View attachment 20442
> 
> ...


Boatyardboy,

She's a beautiful hull and very similar to my Skye 51, also designed by Kaufman (Kaufman and Ladd). Do you have any pictures of the interior, i'd love to see what's different and what he kept the same. please send me a pm or email jwsmith81 at yahoo dot com

congrats on the project and beautiful "new" boat!


----------



## SailRedemption (Jun 29, 2013)

obelisk said:


> Boatyardboy,
> 
> She's a beautiful hull and very similar to my Skye 51, also designed by Kaufman (Kaufman and Ladd). Do you have any pictures of the interior, i'd love to see what's different and what he kept the same. please send me a pm or email jwsmith81 at yahoo dot com
> 
> congrats on the project and beautiful "new" boat!


Thanks! Yea they are! The reason I found the Kaufman was because we picked up a Skye 51 at our yard last year, they have such great lines. So I looked up the Skye and found some Kaufman and kept looking. Glad to know I can beach the boat, they are built like tanks! But I hope mine looks are pretty as yours.

I'll definitely send you some pictures, I get home off the ship from working offshore next week so I'll take some and send them.

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

warren5421 said:


> So many good looking ladies and so many ugly old farts with them!!


Hey,
speak for yourself! I'm male AND cute!

Mr Winston


----------



## br3nt (Mar 28, 2009)

A stop along the way while bringing her home.


----------



## TAK (Jul 14, 2003)

Late to this .. 
Mahalo / Caliber 40


----------

